# A simple question



## Dalboy (31 Aug 2015)

Can any one of you metal workers tell me how accurate THIS basic guide is


----------



## RogerP (31 Aug 2015)

Very, but it does need a bit of experience so it's a good idea to try out a few known metals first.


----------



## Monkey Mark (31 Aug 2015)

Interesting reading. One to bookmark I think.


----------



## AES (5 Sep 2015)

+1 on the above. Lacking anything else, it's a pretty standard method (e.g. it's in the "Model Engineer's Handbook" by Tubal Cain), but also +1 on the point about testing some known stuff first to get a good idea of how different those sparks really look.

AES


----------

